
Show HN: Kapten – Simple containerized development environments - fabianlindfors
https://github.com/fabianlindfors/kapten/
======
adrienj
nice! how did you pick/create each environment? (e.g. what node.js version is
going to be used, and is express.js installed out of the box, if I select the
"node" container?)

~~~
fabianlindfors
Thank you! Currently Kapten uses Docker images with the "latest" tag which
normally is the latest stable version. For example the official node image is
currently at 7.9.

